# Stocking tips (33g and 10g)



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi!!

I currently have a 33g and 10g, would these stocking combinations be ok?

33g (36" with live plants)
-2 Bolivian Rams
-6 Rainbow Praecox
-3 zebra loaches
-pleco (will be taking him back to get a couple otos since he is a common pleco and will grow to large for the tank)

10g
-male Betta
-4 spotted corys

these are all fish that I have right now (the Betta and corys are in my 33g while the rams and loaches are being quarantined in the 10g...there seems to be no compatiblilty issues thus far)

do you think that these combinations are ok? is there anything else I may be able to add to the 33g or any other stocking suggestions??

Thanks in advance


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks pretty good


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2006)

What type of cories are they? Some spotted cories can get big, around 3 inches and don't belong in a 10g tank. I'd try to get a good ID on them first. 10g tanks are really small, so I wouldn't put a fish in there that gets over 2 inches (except a betta).


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Looks fine to me. If the cories start getting too big for the 10, you can always swing them over into the 33.


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

i'm not sure exactly what kind of corys they are...here's a pic though


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

pepper.... thinkin so, could be wrong.

add 1 BN, live plants and driftwood with a nice sand bottom and you have yourself a nice little show tank


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

i have live plants and driftwood already 

so is my 33g well stocked the way it it?


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

i have live plants and driftwood already 

should I move the corys to the 33 if they are peppers or would they do ok in the 10g??

is my 33g well stocked the way it is?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Keep the cories in the 33g. They are one of the larger types (~3in) so should be in a tank larger than a 10g. They will be cramped in the 10g.

I believe you have a post on another site also....so I'm just repeating myself!


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm actually now changing up my 33g into a South American Amazon community tank with:

-10 Cardinals
-2 Bolivian Rams
-4 Peppered corys
-1 BN Pleco

and perhaps another group of tetras (6-8?) or an angelfish or something? What do you guys think?

I have live plants also (4 dwarf hairgrass, 1 E.bleheri, 2 Alternanthera reineckii, and 4 other Amazon swords)


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

bump******


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

the angels will eventually eat the cardinals. they love small flashy things that fit in their mouths


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd just add 2 more bolivian rams, give you a chance to get a pair and fry. Is it a long tank or a high tank?


----------



## Nicole29 (Jul 12, 2006)

the tank is 36" long


----------

